# R.I.P dililah :*(



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

when giving our condolences to weeminx on her loss we said we were dreading the day we lost one of ours....... well today was that day. Dililah, our gold phase bearded dragon who was 18 months old, had stopped eating a week or so ago, the vet said she had a fatty liver and it was treatable. anyway the last few days she had been worse so she was admitted yesterday to be tube fed this morning but she didnt make it through the night  the vet says its very unusual as beardies would usually sustain this problem a lot longer so there must have been something more sinister going on, and that there wasn't anything we could have done. we're so utterly devestated that her life was cut so short. And like any pet owner we are thinkin that there was something we missed that we should have done. But alas that aint gunna bring our girl back. The vet thinks she started having problems as she held onto her eggs for too long, still have some in the incubator but have lost most of them. we just hope to god some pull through so that she can live on in them. so please guys keep your fingers crossed for them. We'd only had dililah 3 months, but she was part of the familyand always will be, and we will miss her so. pick up her ashes next week.

sleep well frog face ( her humorous name as she had an over shot lower jaw) may you rest in peace and we hope our paths will cross again some day

we love you baby girl, from your two mummies
R.I.P 
:*(


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that cat
poor lil beardie, hope she rests well


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.I.P little beardie 

fingers crossed for your eggs. best of luck i hope they hacth


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

joel she'll be up in lizard heaven now with ya little crestie chasin crickets i hope....bugger am makin myself cry again :*(


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks jamie, habu 

ill let you know if they do


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ,r.i.p little one ,
good luck with the eggs :sad:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Nite Nite*

Nite Nite Delilah, sleep tight little one - your mummies love you so much and will miss you dearly.

Sweet dreams baby girl.




Cat & Cel, Thinking of you both.

K


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw so sorry to hear of ur loss rip lil one, and fingers crossed that her babies make it


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

.R.I.P wee beardie :?


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hug really sorry  when you texted me last night a went all  sorry  didnt realise it was frog face!!! sorry  *hug*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks gina <<hugs>> dont say sorry you have nothin to be sorry for


----------

